# sand/salt mix price



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

well i finally got going this year getting commercial accounts.so i went to get a new spreader and fired up my dump truck with the dump bed sander body.went out to the landscape supply about a block from my house.loaded up both trucks.4 yds in one and 2 yds in the other.went in the office to tell them to put it on my tab.
it came to $349.80.my mouth went down to the floor and i felt like fanting.....lol lol.when i went there last year to pickup the same amount it was $159.00 what a change the year makes.went from $25.00 per yrd to $55.00 per yrd in one year.don't even ask about how much bulk salt is.but i guess in a way i am lucky because the lady who lives next door to me handles all the sales so i have a feeling since i said something to her this afternoon.that she will like always with mulch stone topsoil sand/salt not bill me.2 seasons ago i ordered about 30 yards of sand/salt mix and i never got a bill for it so i think it was because of her.well i hope it was anyway.....lol.but looks like sand/salt will be high priced this year...lol


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Wow.... What a price goug.... I pay $15 per yard salt sand mix. It has been that price for the last 3 years.
I thought that was bad enough.

Rick


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i should move up there....lol lol.never seen it lower than $20.00 per yrd the other supplier in ct wants $65.00 per yrd.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My cost for sand/salt:
Last year: $30/yd
This year: $35/yd

Loaded in my spreader.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

same as Mick,last yr 30,this yr 35,loaded.


----------



## KLMlawn (Apr 18, 2001)

Price around here varies, the lowest is about $30, the highest is about $45 per yard. It really isn't too hard to find an 80/20 mix for $30-35.
I will say one other thing in defense of the seller ... if you figurr that for an 80/20 mix, you have 4 yards of sand and 1 yard of salt.
Cost to the seller ...
4 x $12 = 48
1 x $40 = 40

Total : $88 divided by 5 = $17.60 a yard of mix.

At $35 a yard for an 80/20 mix, he is just doing what most suppliers do by doubling his cost ....


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

$27 a ton here just got a another load in same price as last year too.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I pay 179.00 cdn incuding tax for a dump truck load of salt/sand mix delivered. It works out to about $12/ yard. I can't believe the difference in prices! I guess it might be a supply/demand thing.


----------



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

$15.00 per cu yard for straight sand and add another $5.00 per yard which I mix up myself it keeps it at a lower price. I can have it premixed for $25.00 per yard


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*Grain of salt*

does anyone have their website or phone number or fax #


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

rainair said:


> does anyone have their website or phone number or fax #


Their name is "With a Grain of Salt":
http://www.withagrainofsalt.com/


----------

